# new boardsmith board



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Got a lovely perfect board tubs of board butter mineral oil and was so happy.

Just one big thing i ordered without feet so i can use both sides...

Came with feet so that sucks a bit.

Now i dont know what to do... Shipping the board back to the states is as expensive as buying a new board :-/ 

Any advice sent david a mail now but think he will send a new board?

Then theres tax again...


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

DSC_0116.JPG




__
mrbushido


__
Nov 27, 2014


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice! How are the feet attached? Rubber feet glued on?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe they're screwed on, tough to glue anything to an oiled surface, though [a good] laminating epoxy and superglue will hold for a while if the board is not freshly oiled, likes weeks after.

Boardsmith insists the feet are better on than off, for the air circulation and even drying. You can always resurface. Don't abuse your board and it should be a long time before that is needed.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes its screwed on and iknow i can always sand etc.


But still i ordered without feet 

Shouldnt i get what i ordered?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

But just out of curiousity how long will it last as it is one surface? 

Without sanding and anything cook pretty large meals for me and my wife four days a week and i mean large meals!


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

For what it's worth, it's likely to last longer with feet than without. I've beat the crap out of a couple of them for 4 years now with no visible signs of real wear affecting longevity. Of course, you can see they have been used, but I don't think I've lost any significant life from them yet. Boards without feet are much more likely to warp from moisture problems, and that would likely cause more of a problem with the longevity of the board than normal use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Aha thank you jon as always great reflected answers :-D


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And one side of the board didnt absorb bearly any mineral oil. The other side just sucked opp oil is this normal?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

mrbushido said:


> And one side of the board didnt absorb bearly any mineral oil. The other side just sucked opp oil is this normal?


Gravity I think, I'd say normal. These are very uniform select grades of wood.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Its the under side that sucked opp most.

But wont damage the boar by oiling more on one of the sides?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

dave generally preps his boards with oil before they leave his shop, so the top may already be more saturated... just a thought


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

But harmful to the board if its not evenly oiled?


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a large walnut end-grain board (not Boardsmith) and put feet on one side. Almost five years later it's in great shape. I oil the used side every 4-6 weeks and the other side every three months.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

JBroida said:


> dave generally preps his boards with oil before they leave his shop, so the top may already be more saturated... just a thought


Yes, I was thinking maybe he waxed the top and not the bottom.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Rick Alan said:


> Yes, I was thinking maybe he waxed the top and not the bottom.
> 
> Rick





Rick Alan said:


> Yes, I was thinking maybe he waxed the top and not the bottom.
> 
> Rick


Thats correct. But he said that i dont need to remove the wax before oiling.

But will the board suffer or bed damaged or something if not oiled evenly or oiled to much?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

oiling too much will cause your board to leak oil, but uneven oiling will be easy to fix.  You will clearly see dry spots if they dont get enough oil.... just add a bit more to those areas as needed.  Its really not too difficult.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so i wont hurt the board?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You can take Jon's word for anything he has to say in these matters.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you. Just affraid og hurting it


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice!  I've wanted one of David's boards for a long time.  I have a Boos and it's okay but the Boardsmiths are nicer.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally have a Boardsmith cutting board!  I have coveted one for so long and now that it's here, I'm more excited than ever.  I decided to order one for my husband for Christmas.  A rather devious way to get one; however, he also loves to cook.  I got one in walnut . . . one of his favorite woods.  He was completely and totally impressed with the craftsmanship.  Me too!


----------

